# My little poem: Untitled



## xiaoman (Feb 7, 2015)

腊月暴风突袭来， In the coldest month storm hits all of a sudden,
屋顶茅草被掀开。 Thatches on my roof  are blown wide open. 
乐天一派鬼见愁， I am such an optimist, I can scare ghosts away, 
大雪加身当棉胎。 And I treat snow on my body as a cotton tray.


This is about someone who lives in a small house with a thatched roof. One night a big storm hit across and blows his thatches away. Since he is a happy-go-lucky person, he is not worried about the situation he is facing...  


  Writer: Xiaoman Feb. 7, 2015  （Inspired by Wulingchun written by Li Qingzao and *My Cottage Unroofed By Autumn Gales* by Du Fu  )


----------



## janedoe555 (Feb 8, 2015)

I really like this. I have lived in an area with thatched roofs and this poem reminds me of someone I knew there...


----------



## QDOS (Feb 9, 2015)

[FONT=&Verdana]xiaoman - potent statements of optimism or a fool in denial. 
I like the way your simple lines prompt my thoughts.  [/FONT]

QDOs


----------



## am_hammy (Feb 9, 2015)

I love the fact that it's in two different languages. Obviously I can't read the characters, but there's some to be said about being able to convey a poem in two different ways. In that way, the format is appealing and simple. It makes me wish I could read the characters to catch the full grasp of the story and I appreciate being able to see them. 

Thank you for sharing this


----------



## jenthepen (Feb 9, 2015)

I love optimists and anyone who can scare ghosts away isn't going to worry about a snowstorm. The message in this poem is a celebration of strength of mind and the pioneer spirit. I think it's great, it brightened my day.

jen


----------



## rcallaci (Feb 9, 2015)

You're an short poem artist- there is a zen quality to all of your poems - love how you have both translations side by side- 

my warmest
bob


----------



## O.A Mantle (Feb 9, 2015)

Short, sweet and to the point. That's what I liked about this poem here. I got this sense that everyone except the "optimist" understood the gravity of their situation and the fact of the matter that the winter storm was so bad they had to vacate their homes.

It came across as when we're all very young we tend to not to do anything with caution but take much of life with oblivious hope. 

Snows just a food to him and that's how it is to all kids, just a toy. 

Good poem and I hoped my words helped you


----------



## TKent (Feb 9, 2015)

I enjoyed this!


----------



## xiaoman (Feb 11, 2015)

Thank you all for your replies and encouragement! 谢谢！:fat:  The warmest.  

Xiaoman


----------

